# Réinitialiser mon MacBook Pro 13" mi-2010 avant sa vente



## davidsto (3 Novembre 2013)

J'ai effectué pas mal de recherche sur le net, mais je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé de réponse claire !

Voilà, je souhaite vendre mon MacBook Pro 13" mi-2010 qui tourne actuellement sur Mavericks (initialement acheté avec Snow Leopard). Comment faire pour remettre le Mac à zéro c'est à dire avec Mavericks (si possible) et en supprimant l'intégralité des données perso dont les comptes et mots de passe ?

Y a-t-il un tutoriel simple sur le net ?

Merci de votre aide...


----------



## Sly54 (3 Novembre 2013)

Bnjour,

Sauvegarde toutes tes données.
Redémarre ta machine sur ton DVD système d'origine, partitionne le (1 partition), formate le (si besoin, mais je ne crois pas) puis installe Snow Leopard. Fais les mises à jour en 10.6.8 et arrête toi là.

Ensuite, l'acheteur fera ce qu'il veut et s'il met ML ou Mavericks ça sera avec *son* identifiant Apple.


----------



## BlueVelvet (3 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'ai la même question... Mais si l'on n'a pas de DVD (ce qui est le cas depuis un moment avec Apple...), c'est bien la procédure avec le cmd+R au démarrage qu'il faut appliquer, deux fois?

cmd+R pour effacer le disque
cmd+R pour réinstaller OSX

C'est bien ça? Merci d'avance  !


----------



## Sly54 (3 Novembre 2013)

A mon avis, une seule fois cmd-R : lancer Utilitaire de disque.
Puis quitter l'Utilitaire de disque, tu reviens sur le menu de base et là, tu lances l'installation de l'OS.


----------



## davidsto (4 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bnjour,
> 
> Sauvegarde toutes tes données.
> Redémarre ta machine sur ton DVD système d'origine, partitionne le (1 partition), formate le (si besoin, mais je ne crois pas) puis installe Snow Leopard. Fais les mises à jour en 10.6.8 et arrête toi là.
> ...



OK, merci.

Donc en fait, pour vendre son MacBook Pro et effacer ses données perso, mots de passe..., il est conseillé de le remettre avec son système d'exploitation d'origine (en loccurrence Snow Leopard pour moi), l'acheteur se chargera de le mettre à jour ?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Novembre 2013)

davidsto a dit:


> Donc en fait, pour vendre son MacBook Pro et effacer ses données perso, mots de passe..., il est conseillé de le remettre avec son système d'exploitation d'origine (en loccurrence Snow Leopard pour moi), l'acheteur se chargera de le mettre à jour ?


Oui *surtout* avec les nouveaux OS dématérialisés.

Comme ça tu remets SL mis à jour en 10.6.8 et l'acheteur fait son choix. Si tu lui laisses la machine sous ML ou Mav', le pb est pour les màj de l'OS, qui nécessitent ton identifiant Apple !

Par contre, dans l'ancien temps , au temps des DVD, tu pouvais acheter une machine sous Tiger et la vendre sous Leo / SL du moment que tu filais tous les DVD à l'acheteur.


Bien sûr, dans ton cas, tu *dois* donner les DVD d'origine à l'acheteur.


----------



## davidsto (22 Juillet 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bnjour,
> 
> Sauvegarde toutes tes données.
> Redémarre ta machine sur ton DVD système d'origine, partitionne le (1 partition), formate le (si besoin, mais je ne crois pas) puis installe Snow Leopard. Fais les mises à jour en 10.6.8 et arrête toi là.
> ...



Afin de revendre mon MacBook Pro 13" mi-2010, j'essaie de réinstaller Snow Leopard sur mon MacBook  à partir du CD d'installation d'origine, pour cela j'ai mis le CD dans le lecteur et j'ai redémarré le Mac et maintenu la touche "C". Le CD d'installation s'est lancé mais impossible de poursuivre l'installation de Snow Leopard. Quand je souhaite sélectionner le disque sur lequel je veux installer SL, j'ai un message d'erreur : 

"Mac OS X ne peut démarrer à partir de ce disque".

Pour infos, je n'ai plus de disque dur mais un SSD nommé Macintosh SSD...

Que faire ?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Juillet 2014)

Je crois que tu dois d'abord partitionner ton dd / 1 partition, de façon à supprimer la partition _Recovery_.
Ensuite tu devrais pouvoir installer SL sur ton dd.


----------



## davidsto (22 Juillet 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je crois que tu dois d'abord partitionner ton dd / 1 partition, de façon à supprimer la partition _Recovery_.
> Ensuite tu devrais pouvoir installer SL sur ton dd.



OK, comment faire pour le partitionner ?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Juillet 2014)

Utilitaire de disque / bouton Partition


----------



## pickwick (22 Juillet 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Utilitaire de disque / bouton Partition


un coup de machette bien placé cela fonctionne aussi ;-)


----------



## davidsto (22 Juillet 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Utilitaire de disque / bouton Partition



OK, merci !


----------

